# Better way to secure AC units to a TPO Roof



## eddiedelaney

Have a question for single ply roofs that have AC condensing units that don't sit in a curb. These units sit on 4 x 4 blocks of wood that we normally wrap in the single ply and reset them on top. But we need to find an effective way to secure it to the roof that will work in high wind areas, not cause potential leaks and that my roofers can install. Not looking to bring in a welder to build something if I have to.

Eddie


----------



## 1985gt

Is the wind blowing them over? We've always just done it like you described, but never on a high raise building. Only thing I can think of with out steel frame work is to use longer 4X's and attach all 4 units to it, maybe even attach 4Xs to the end to make the base more stable.


----------



## shazapple

Why not install a sleeper and bolt them down?
http://firestonebpco.com/content/uploads/2013/03/60e2287cc0c7541df50ab728c663fd72.jpg

Alternatively you could get Thaler type supports and a set of rails
http://www.thalermetal.com/pdf/Section_E_Arcitectual_Roof_Supports.pdf


----------



## eddiedelaney

Thanks, I'm going to look into Thaler product. :thumbup:


----------



## photoshop

aluminum stands secured to the structural deck. Flashed with extruded pipe boots.


----------



## Grumpy

Mechanical units to be removed and reinstalled by others 


Seriously though I would probably just bid 4x4 wood sleepers set on walk pads. That won't do anything to stop the wind from blowing them over, but honestly have never seen the wind blow one of these over. 

Rails secured to the structural deck are pretty common too, albeit more costly.


----------

